# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Γιατροί - Νοσηλευτές  σε πλοία

## iatros

γεια σας

μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν ένας απόφοιτος Ιατρικής μπορεί να εργαστεί ως ιατρός σε πλοία?

ποια πλοία έχουν γιατρούς? αξίζει σε σχέση με τις συνθήκες και τις αποδοχές?

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιατρούς έχουν όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια .Επειδή συνήθως οι επιβάτες είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχει αρκετή δουλεία και χρειάζεται εμπειρία. ¶λλωστε γιΆ αυτό και υπάρχει κασόνι και ψυγείο για κάθε περίπτωση, διότι δεν τα καταφέρνουν όλοι ! Πολύ δουλεiά ο γιατρός !

----------


## Petros

Στα φορτηγα συνηθως ως Medical Officer οριζεται ο υποπλοιαρχος, οποτε μονο σε κρουαζιεροπλοια υπαρχουν κανονικοι γιατροι. Δεν ξερω ακριβως τι εκπαιδευση κανουν οι υποπλοιαρχοι για να ασκησουν τα συγκεκριμενα καθηκοντα και που γινεται αυτη η εκπαιδευση.

----------


## nala

> Γιατρούς έχουν όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια .Επειδή συνήθως οι επιβάτες είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχει αρκετή δουλεία και χρειάζεται εμπειρία. ¶λλωστε γιΆ αυτό και υπάρχει κασόνι και ψυγείο για κάθε περίπτωση, διότι δεν τα καταφέρνουν όλοι ! Πολύ δουλεiά ο γιατρός !


sta krouazieroploia sigoura exei giatro, o opoios omos eine staff ths eterias kai plironete kai kala....

tora omos teleytea akousa oti problepete giatros kai sta aktoploika me mia rithmisi tou ypourgiou ygias kai aigaioy nomizo. den tha eine plhrvma kai malista tha kanei to agrotiko tou. perisoteres leptomeries den thimame alla sigoura exei anakinothei.

----------


## Petros

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=481&page=2

----------


## nala

> http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=481&page=2


Diabasa ekei pou parabempei to link, kai nai ayta thimame kai ego kai kirios thn aprothimia ton aktoploon na to efarmosoun .... paei omos enas kai pleon xronos apo tote... kserei kaneis an egine tipota eos tora??

----------


## iatros

ευχαριστώ πολύ, για κρουαζιερόπλοια που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?

----------


## nala

gia krouazieroploia file doctora, tha pas stis idies tis naytiliakes, mathe pou eine ta grafeia tous kai pigene me ena cv kai meta blepeis ti tha sou poune. omos sthn elada den yparxoun polles eteries kai polles apo aytes pou iparxoun pernoun giatrous ksenous... kolombianous rosous ktl.

eine diskola alla prospathise, den xaneis tipota

----------


## Michael

Για αγροτικό σε πλοία:
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=30428

----------


## dkampouroglou

Ο δικτυακός τόπος του τμήματος Ναυπηγικής του Τ.Ε.Ι. Αθήνας
http://www.teiath.gr/stef/shipbuildi...logy/index.htm

----------


## mithril11

ενδιαφερομαι για εργασια σε πλοιο,εχω τελειωσει φυσικοθεραπεια.γνωριζετε site που μπορω να ενημερωθω?πρωτα απ'ολα χρειαζεται εκδοση ναυτικου φυλλαδιου,σωστα?στον ασπροπυργο γινεται αυτο?εχω βαθια μεσανυχτα οποτε οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια καλοδεχουμενη...

----------


## mastrokostas

> ενδιαφερομαι για εργασια σε πλοιο,εχω τελειωσει φυσικοθεραπεια.γνωριζετε site που μπορω να ενημερωθω?πρωτα απ'ολα χρειαζεται εκδοση ναυτικου φυλλαδιου,σωστα?στον ασπροπυργο γινεται αυτο?εχω βαθια μεσανυχτα οποτε οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια καλοδεχουμενη...


Με τι ειδικότητα φιλε μου θέλεις να μπαρκάρεις ??

----------


## mithril11

θελω να εργαστω πανω σε αυτο που τελειωσα,φυσικοθεραπεια δηλ. αλλα σε πλοιο. δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευκολο κατι τετοιο..απλα ενημερωνομαι.

----------


## Naias II

Εγώ φίλε δεν ξέρω και πολλά αλλά σίγουρα σε κρουαζιερόπλοια κάτι θα υπάρχει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου στα κρουαζιερόπλοια φυσιοθεραπευτής δεν υπάρχει η δεν υπήρχε .Υπάρχει γιατρός και νοσοκόμα η νοσοκόμες ανάλογα το μέγεθος του πλοίου .Ίσως σαν νοσοκόμος να μπορούσες ,αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι εύκολο .
Υπάρχει ακόμη masseur ,αν νομίζεις ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα σε κάλυπτε !

----------


## Naias II

Χίλια συγγνώμη που δεν διευκρίνισα. Το κάτι θα υπάρχει εννοούσα μασέρ που είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο.

----------


## mithril11

ναι και εγω για κατι τετοιο ενδιαφερομαι εφοσον το μασαζ ειναι πιο διαδεδομενο κ για αυτο το εξειδικευσα στα κρουαζιεροπλοια γιατι λογικα εκει υπαρχει ζητηση..Γενικα τα ατομα που πανε να εργαστουν σε πλοιο ( μιλαμε εκτος ναυτικων τωρα)ψαχνουν μεσω εταιριων πλοιων για πιθανες θεσεις εργασίας?thanks guys!

----------


## petpapoy

Καλημέρα σας, 
  Ονομάζομαι Πέτρος και είμαι απόφοιτος Νοσηλευτικής σχολής, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ειδικότητα προς αγορά για εργασία.
  Ενδιαφέρομαι για οποιαδήποτε εργασία εν πλω πρώτιστος γιατί με μαγεύει η θάλασσα και έπειτα για όλα τα υπόλοιπα…. Θα ήταν χαρά για μένα να ερχόμουν σε επαφή με κάποια εταιρία για την διερεύνηση μιας πιθανής συνεργασίας. Είτε εσωτερικού είτε εξωτερικού. Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για αυτά…. Απλά ότι θέλω να δουλέψω στην θάλασσα… θα είναι κάτι το οποίο θα με γεμίζει σαν άνθρωπο, διότι τον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο τον περνάω στην θάλασσα… Κατανοώ και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι συνθήκες εργασίας δεν θα είναι άριστες ούτε και όπως θα τα είχα στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Ήρθε ο καιρός να κάνω το όνειρο μου πράξη… Είμαι αποφασισμένος να θυσιάσω  τα πάντα προκειμένου να μπω σε ένα πλοίο.
  Είμαι γνωστης Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και λίγα Γαλλικά. Κατέχω επίσης άριστες γνώσεις χρήσης Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστων σε ότι αφορά θέματα hardware αλλά και software.

  Θα περιμένω νέα σας.

  Με εκτίμηση,
  Πέτρος .

----------

